# 29 Gallon



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright well idont know if a 29 is a nano but the large aquariums and pond section seemse to be full of like 55 gallon and bigger tanks. So if this is the wrong place for this will one of the moderators please move it. Thanks. Here it is:
In the light so you can see the framing.








The corner shot








The side








Front view








Java fern (trident)








I don't remember what this big plant is. I like it though, and its growing well.









I think this is going into my 72 bowfront adventually but that a ways down the road. Let me know what you think. I'm liking it and I just finished the planting on Friday so I can't wait for it to mature. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 29 gallon (nano?)*

a lot of the plants look a little unhealthy beacause I pulled them out of a tank that had poor lighting and no ferts. But I got a few new plants and thought I would try to do a corner scape. This is only my second aquascape the first is a 5 gallon hex that was a bit of a challenge. It seems I'm trying to do more difficult scapes then just a standerd front view tank. I don know why. I think this came out pretty good though. I noticed 30 views and no replys. I'm open to comments. And would appreciate some construtive criticisum. So let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 29 gallon (nano?)*

I think you are doing a great job. It's awesome for your 2nd scape! It's gonna be really nice as it fills in.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 29 gallon (nano?)*

Thank you tex gal. Do you think that big plant is to big for the tank? I think its a little over whelming. I don't remember the name of it either. I got it at a place for pets and the gal that works there told me what it was called. I forgot. I also don't know the name of the ones behind my java trident. So if anyone knows can you let me know please. I am also having a hard time finding info on hygro. Angustofolia. So any help or links to sites or any thing like that would be apprieciated. Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 29 gallon (nano?)*

Here is Angustifolia
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=139&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

It looks like the one you have behind your Trident is Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'. Here's the link.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

The big apon is Apongeton crispus. Here is a link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=87&category=genus&spec=Aponogeton

Remember you can always look in the plantfinder and just click at the bottom where it says "display all records" You'll be able to page down and see all the pxs and then click on the ones you think you have for info.

I do think the apon will get to big. For now it looks nice. You can wait til your other plants multiply and then take it out. The Angustifolia will fill in that entire space It gets big too. The nice thing about the stem plants is that you can keep trimming those back. With the apon all you can do is pull off some leaves. The root system will continue to grow under the substrate.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 29 gallon (nano?)*

Thanks for all the info and the links. Will the angustifolia choke out my cryptos I have in that corner? Sorry for all the questions it sounds like you know your stuff and I still have a lot to learn. I will be reading up on those plants now. Once again thank you so much.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy crap that apon grows fast. I asked the gal at the pet shop for a fast growing plant to fill some space, on Friday when I bought it it had like 8-10 leaves and now there's like 20+. It is a really cool plant but growing to big already.

I have had that angustifolia for about 3 weeks and I haven't seen any change at all. Its not got any roots and it hasent grown at all. The description in the link above says sometimes they don't convert well back to aquarium conditions. Should this be growing by now or is it slow start and then takes off? 

Also does anyone forsee any problems with this scape? And the apon is shading a lot of the plants now I am sure there's still plenty of light getting through, but should I trim back some of the leaves on the apon or just let it do its thing?

Sorry for all the questions I'm still new to this and am trying to do a good job. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You should trim off many of the Apon leaves or trade it for something smaller. They do grow like wildfire. 

What makes you think the Angustifolia needs to convert back. It might just need to acclimate? Are you fertilizing? If it's getting shaded it won't have the light for growing that it needs. Do you have CO2. If you provide what it needs it will grow. 

Good luck and keep reading!


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

I use seachams flourish and seachams root tabs for fertilizer. Co2 at 1 bps (diy). And the reason I said convert back was because it says in the plant description that a lot of times they are grown emersed and then have a hard time going back to submerged. I was just trying to see if that was the case in my situation.

And I'm probably going to trade that apon soon its crazy big. It has at least tripled in size. And thanks for the help and advice. I have been reading like crazy its driving my wife nuts. She's always telling me to get off my phone.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

what an awesome way to display a tank im sure everyone has seen it done before but a first for me


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm happy with it.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I took out the apon and replaced it with some hygro difformis. I also too out all the cryptos. I would like to get something with a round leaf to use in the midground to hide the stems' stems. Any suggestions? And the little amazon swords are coming out and going into my sons clowknife tank. I will post a pic when the lights come on.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

u could use an anubias or you could use rocks or wood.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

I have three or four starts of nana. I just don't know how to attach it to the wood without pulling out the driftwood. And the driftwood is holding back a taller level of substrate. So here's the pics, so you can see what I'm talking about. If anyone has any tricks to attaching without pulling out the wood I would appreciate the help.









Like I said the small amazon swords will come out they are ther to fill space for now. I will also pull out the young vals in the front as I fill the space with the hygro. 









Thanks for looking.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for the crappy pics by the way.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

staple gun then under water? idk it worked with the java fern when i did it


----------

